
Shitty UI but amazingly easy to use video meeting site. Even works on iOS safari - jasonbb
https://arvia.chat
======
jasonbb
Very easy to start a one-on-one video meeting. Not even a login required.
Video meeting page needs some UI/UX fixes but who cares it even works on iOS
browsers!

------
oftenwrong
UI seems fine to me.

No sign up, no plugins to install, has screen sharing. Hard to beat that.

